# Using ATITool With ATI X1400 Hypermemory



## caddyescalade87 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am trying to find out if anyone has used ATITool with this video card I would like to overclock my GPU.

Corey


----------



## JC316 (Oct 3, 2006)

The best way to find out is by DLing it and giving it a shot.


----------

